# We were invited to a farmer's market



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

A family member raved about our soap to the owner of a farmer's market....and...we sold our soaps at our first FM. It went really well and I will get my son to post some picts for me. (I cannot seem to get anything but itty-bitty picts). 

We have sold enough via word of mouth that I had a couple of sales pitches which were very helpful. I have learned so much from this board and want to sincerely thank you guys once again. I handed out 153 samples BEFORE 10 and we sold 37 bars of soap. The samples helped slow people down long enough for me to give my pitch. A handful of folks refused the samples, but most accepted and thanked us. 

We kept a tally of the sales by placing only 10 bars of each out on our table.

We are planning for next week.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a really good start! Congrats.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Congratulations! Put 10 of each on the table and keep a reserve of scents under the table to replenish the stacks. What folks hate to see is a table with very small plies of soap or any product for that matter.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Just watch out, this has a way of snowballing! LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

That's Great News!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Way to go!!
PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------

